# Hulk Hogan's 1983 Japan Only EP Record



## Pickle Man (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.lostturntable.com/?p=2438

Chris and the Hedgehog Boys has a long way before they reach the same level as Hulk Hogan & The Itch Band brother


----------



## Cotton Pudding (Oct 3, 2014)

I must own this!

I would work out everyday to this in lieu of the trendy pop junk they play at my gym.

Great find!


----------



## Egomatic (Jan 9, 2015)

...You like Hulk Hogan & The Itch Band?


----------



## exball (Jan 9, 2015)

Egomatic said:


> ...You like Hulk Hogan & The Itch Band?


----------



## Egomatic (Jan 9, 2015)

exball said:


> View attachment 12638







Nice #4, but check my #5


----------

